# treat as



## Gavril

Would these be good translations of the phrase "treat as"?

Even though the final vowel of the line is long, it's treated as short in the meter of the poem.
_Vaikka säkeen viimeinen vokaali on pitkä, sitä kohdellaan/pidetään lyhyenä runomitalla.

_The same site isn't supposed to receive the award for two consecutive years. However, this rule was bypassed by treating two nearby buildings as separate "sites".
_Samalle haarakonttorille ei saa palkita kahtena peräkkäisenä vuonna. Sääntö kuitenkin kierrettiin kohtelemalla/julistamalla/nimittämällä kahta toisten lähellä olevaa rakennusta erillisinä "haaroina".

_It was billed as a serious contest, but he treated it as entertainment.
_Sitä ilmoitettiin vakavana kilpailuna, mutta hän kohteli/piti sitä viihteenä.
_
The problem will be easier to solve if we treat it as two smaller problems.
_Ongelma tulee helpomman ratkaistavaksi jos sitä kohtelemme kahtena pienempänä ongelmana._

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Vaikka säkeen viimeinen vokaali on pitkä, se tulkitaan tämän runon mitassa lyhyeksi.

Samaa rakennustyömaata ei ole tarkoitus palkita peräkkäisinä vuosina. Tätä sääntöä kuitenkin kierrettiin pitämällä kahta vierekkäistä rakennusta erillisinä työmaina.
_I have never heard the word "site" used to mean "haarakonttori", but if it really has that meaning, your suggestion is of course correct. My dictionaries don't know that meaning.

_Sitä mainostettiin__ vakavana kilpailuna / Sen ilmoitettiin olevan vakavasti otettava kilpailu, mutta hän piti sitä viihteenä / mutta hän suhtautui siihen viihteenä.

Ongelma on helpompi ratkaista, jos suhtaudumme siihen ikään kuin meillä olisi kaksi pikku ongelmaa.
_


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Samaa rakennustyömaata ei ole tarkoitus palkita peräkkäisinä vuosina. Tätä sääntöä kuitenkin kierrettiin pitämällä kahta vierekkäistä rakennusta erillisinä työmaina.
> _I have never heard the word "site" used to mean "haarakonttori", but if it really has that meaning, your suggestion is of course correct. My dictionaries don't know that meaning.



In this case _site_ = "branch" (as in, "I used to work as an engineer at Nokia's Raahe branch, but now I work at their Suomussalmi branch"). _haarakonttori _seemed to be the best translation for this meaning in my dictionary -- would you agree with this?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Haarakonttori_ is fine. I was just unfamiliar with that meaning.


----------

